# Look What Followed Me Home!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm an official Outbacker now since a new 27RSDS followed me all the way home from Lakeshore RV yesterday!





















Spent a couple hours checking it over and had them put on a slide-out awning, then got it home and parked in the drive before the snow really started here last night. My new baby has a couple inches of snow on it now.
















I'll try to get some pictures posted in the gallery.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats on the New TT. Enjoy.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Camping Fan,

Congratulations and good choice on the 27RSDS. You will enjoy it.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations.....That new trailer feeling!

Its a perfect time to check how good the heat works. Turn it on, have a cup of coffee while sitting inside with a big smile









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You da man, Camping Fan!









Congrats on the new Outback! WhooHoo!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Enjoy the new Outback we love ours. Beware Avalanche owners on this forum are a dieing breed we lost another one last week (bought a ford no less) and other members are calling them ugly.

Good luck spring is coming

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You da man, Camping Fan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug. Actually it should be "You da woman".







Some RV forums seem to be rather condescending to female RV owners, so I tend to not let people know right off the bat that I'm a woman.







After hanging out here for a few weeks and reading lots of posts old and new, you guys are great regardless of the gender of the poster.









Deb


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Enjoy the new Outback we love ours. Beware Avalanche owners on this forum are a dieing breed we lost another one last week (bought a ford no less) and other members are calling them ugly.
> 
> Good luck spring is coming
> 
> ...


Say it isn't so, someone went from an Avalanche to a Ford!!!!














I love my "ugly" truck, plastic cladding and all! Can't beat that cladding for not having to worry about picking up paint scratches in the parking lot.









Actually, the guys at the dealership doing my PDI yesterday were drooling over my Avalanche, especially when they realized it was the 3/4 ton.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So now that you are out of the 'closet' you can sign your name









We here are equal opportunity learners, some men actually think a female can teach us something about camping







..............................................................................nah.

Only kidding

John


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

deb

congrats on the new 27rsds









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Camping Fan on the 27RSDS
Now it's official looking forward to seeing some pics









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback, and welcome to the club of 27RSDS owners, its a small but growing group of Outbackers.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Actually it should be "You da woman"


Way to go , (wo)Man!









Glad you finally joined the ranks of happy Outback owners!









Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, and as a former Avalache owner I'll welcome you too. Love the Av and yes I liked the cladding too.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Deb, Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on your new 27RSDS! action Post often!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > You da man, Camping Fan!Â
> ...


What???!!! There's a woman in here?!







I'm tellin Wolfwood and socialstudiesmom.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Don't forget Y-Guys wife and PDX Shannon









Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I guess there are worse things that could have followed you home!









Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Deb the Camping Fan! action Congrats are in order for you on that new Outback that 'followed you home'!














We will have one following us home on Tuesday!







It sure is nice getting to 'know' all of you!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Deb! action

Karen


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > You da man, Camping Fan!Â
> ...


I stand corrected, Deb. shy

Please accept my sincere apologies, and let me just say...

_*You Go Girl!!!*_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BTW, Is that the special 'Tupperware Edition Avalanche'?









(OH! I'm gonna burn for that one!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> BTW, Is that the special 'Tupperware Edition Avalanche'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy!!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Deb,

Congrats on your new 27RSDS! Even though we just got dumped on by about 6" of white stuff, camping season is right around the corner.

Go sit in your new rig and imagine peering out the window at a ship passing through the "Straits" or a beautiful "Up North" forest. That ought a get you ready for your upcoming adventures!

Enjoy!

-Matt


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

What?! There's a Tupperware edition and I missed it?!








Socialstudiesmom chiming in here. Welcome, Deb! You are going to love that Outback. We've only had ours since November, but have braved the MI weather and have been Outbacking four times since. If this snow doesn't build, you'll have to join us at Ft. Custer Rec. Area some weekend soon. They still have their electric and keep things plowed. 
Congrats on joining the club. This is a great group!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats and welcome! Now get signed up for a Outbacker rally near you!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Deb,
Woo, hoo







YOU GO GIRL!!  

Join the club -- I have found all here to be very inclusive (and I am female too). I actually worry about the maintenance of my rig more than my DH! HA!

Welcome -- everybody helps everybody on outbackers.com.









Kelly


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Deb,
> 
> Congrats on your new 27RSDS! Even though we just got dumped on by about 6" of white stuff, camping season is right around the corner.
> 
> ...


I'm picturing Lake Superiors shore, or a small lake deep in the forests of Pictured Rocks, or Tahquemenon Falls, or the Porcupine Mountains........... I feel Camping Fever coming on







and one of the best cures is a trip to the U.P. sunny That is, as soon as the snow melts up there.









On the other hand, its warm(er) in Florida right now.... my parents are there in their 5th wheel for a couple months...... I have a couple weeks vacation coming up in March....... might have to go check up on the parents and have the Outback tag along!
















Deb


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> What?! There's a Tupperware edition and I missed it?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to consider a Ft. Custer trip, depending on weather and work schedule. I think it's about a 2 1/2 - 3 hr. drive down there for me.

Deb


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT

When is the house warming party? Are we all invited?












































Thor


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Thor said:


> Congrats on your new TT
> 
> When is the house warming party? Are we all invited?
> 
> ...


Of course you're all invited,







especially since you're all partially to blame for me getting an Outback







- you're great salespeople/Outback advocates.







We should probably wait for the Scotchguard I just sprayed on the carpet and upholstery to dry first though, don't want to have to worry about any spilled beverages!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats Deb-

Love your choice of TT, even the interior, braker and sway controller. We hope you enjoy your new trailer as much as were enjoying ours. We just returned from 4 days on the Central coast of California...mid 70's with 5-7mph onshore breeze, it just doesn't get any better. The wife and I spent today unloading, cleaning, washing and giving the rig a beautiful Protect-All shine.
Enjoy. Enjoy. Enjoy. action

Andy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> I'm an official Outbacker now since a new 27RSDS followed me all the way home from Lakeshore RV yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me more about this "slide-out awning" you had them install? I know snsgraham created a custom version of this, but if there is a retail version available...I want to know about it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an official Outbacker now since a new 27RSDS followed me all the way home from Lakeshore RV yesterday!
> ...


It's a slide out awning/cover for the dinette slide-out, I think made by A&E. Hope I didn't get your hopes up for a retail available awning for the bed slide-out, no such luck.







I have a pair of solar blanket covers I used on the fold-out bunk beds of my Kiwi. They attach with alligator clips and bungee cords, I'm hoping to adapt those to use as a cover for the bed slide-out.









Deb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

[/quote]


Camping Fan said:


> Can you tell me more about this "slide-out awning" you had them install? I know snsgraham created a custom version of this, but if there is a retail version available...I want to know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a slide out awning/cover for the dinette slide-out, I think made by A&E. Hope I didn't get your hopes up for a retail available awning for the bed slide-out, no such luck.







I have a pair of solar blanket covers I used on the fold-out bunk beds of my Kiwi. They attach with alligator clips and bungee cords, I'm hoping to adapt those to use as a cover for the bed slide-out.









Deb
[snapback]79879[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yep...you had my hopes up for a retails rear slide out awning...


----------

